# Got my two new girls..intro to Daisy wearing me out



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Well, hanks to Moonkissed, I have a pair of sisters. Blue capped rats. One is a Dumbo. I introduced Daisy to them outside the cage, and all seemed to go OK. She allowed them to crawl all over them. BUT..trying to put them all together in the cage is wearing me out. Daisy is getting very territorial. She is jumping them, and chasing them. Biting, too, I think. I then took Daisy out completely and let them explore the cage without her. They found the food and water. And the Hammock. But once Daisy went back in, she went back to aggression. They seem to be holding their own, but I am kind of worried. They are just a few weeks old, born last month, and pretty small. Is this normal? How long may it go on? I do not have another cage to put them in if things do not go well. Now what??


*


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Can you keep them in a carrier for the time being? I don't think I'd trust it till they are getting along.

I would try completely cleaning the cage and putting different things back in. Better if it's stuff that either Daisy never saw before or things she hasn't seen in a long time. I'd put the beds, food and water in different than normal places. Basically trying to make the cage no one's and as neutral a territory as possible.

Good luck and the girls are gorgeous!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

I cleaned it all last night. Just put in a second food dish, on a different level. Also put in a new hammock..the old one needed to be replaced anyway. Only thing I can do is keep either the new kids, or Daisy in the carrier, but will have to rig up another water bottle..can run out and get one.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

So, they now have names. If you go back to the picture, from left to right, Dot (she has speckles on her back), Daisy (my old lady) and Dash.


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Some people recommend that you wait until rats are 8-12 weeks to start intros, this is largely due to the fact that they just can't defend themselves being so tiny. I used to be able to intro at 6 weeks but when we brought home Pinny that changed, she doesn't take introductions well (territorial no matter how much we clean the cage) and can be very rough, She is also just a very big girl and could easily hurt a baby. So now intros have to wait until AT LEAST 8 weeks old. On the bright side if you do have to house them separately they have each other for company until they are big enough to go in the big girl cage  If Daisy is doing the standard rolling them on to their back and being bossy it'd be one thing but nipping is a concern. Introduction are always a stressful process but don't give up just yet! The girls are precious by the way!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

They are 7 weeks now. The only way I could keep them separate is to put the babies in the carrier. In watching Daisy and them interact, I think Daisy Is more lunging at them, but not actually biting. No scratches or blood. I noticed Dash and Dot both standing up on their hind legs. Dash doing this open mouth thing. I have found that Dot is wanting to just stay out of the cage on my shoulder...she fell asleep there. When I tried to give them each a treat, they went in three separate directions...which I am used to from when Roxy was alive..that is what she and Daisy did. But Dot brought hers onto my lap. I am kind of trying to make her stay in, right now Dot and Dash are on the floor level wrestling, and Daisy is upstairs sound asleep.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Aww such a cute pic  I am glad things have settled down a bit. Their sister is missing them lots & actually escaped her cage last night. I think she was looking for them! 

I am really glad they are with you and doing well and I get to see pics and hear stories 

Standing up is just a dominance thing. Dash is such a little brat. It is so funny because the girls were always so much more submissive but once their brothers were separated Dash really came out of her shell. And I have to admit I will miss my cuddle sessions with Dot, she is such a sweet girl. I am glad she warmed up to you so quickly.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

I have good news, when I got home from work, they were all resting and seemed well. I spent time at the cage door, and they all three demanded attention. Dot and Dash are finding their way to the top floor of the cage. Later, I gave all three a bit of hard boiled egg. Dot rushed down to the floor level with her piece. BUT..Daisy and Dash calmly sat next to each other eating their pieces, with no fighting. It seems to me that Daisy and Dash are going to be quicker to bond. They were sleeping near each other. Not next to..but near. As I type this, hey are not in my line of sight, I heard brief squeak, but nothing else.


----------

